# Confusion on Resort Ratings!



## TUGBrian (Jun 8, 2006)

As most of you know...a few weeks back a problem developed with the current Resort Ratings component of the site.  This was corrected quickly and we have actually improved functionality to the site by providing a new "Resort Search" tool to allow everyone the ability to find specific resorts more effectively!

When this was done, the "Resort Ratings" link within the member only section was renamed to "Resort Search".  This caused a good amount of confusion among many members and I sincerely apologize for that.

We have renamed the link back to Resort Ratings to alleviate this issue and the "Resort Search" box is still available on top of the top 30 rated resorts on that page.

We plan on also adding that box to the Resort Reviews tab, as the results generated by "Resort Search" combines both Ratings and Reviews of the resorts in question.  We also plan on adding a "Search by city" option into the component in the near future as well!

Again, I apologize for the confusion!

Thanks

Ye Olde TUG Admin Staff

(Brian)


----------



## funtime (Jun 11, 2006)

Thank you for the resort search option -- I did not realize how much I missed having one until I tried to search for several less well known Florida resorts and were not exactly sure where they were in the state of Florida.  The new resort search function is great -- good work!! Funtime


----------

